# Early Registration: Free Online Orchestration Class



## Peter Alexander (Nov 9, 2006)

As requested by members of VI-Control.net/forum we're running a free 13-week (semester long) orchestration class starting the first or second week of December that uses either The Revised Rimsky-Korsakov's Principles of Orchestration or Professional Orchestration by Peter Alexander.

We're excited that Tascam is supporting the class. Details will be announced shortly, but eight members will get for free, the new Tascam GVI.

MATERIALS NEEDED
If you have Professional Orchestration - you'll be provided with the Professional Mentor around Thanksgiving. That's all you need.

If you have the Revised Rimsky-Korsakov's Principles of Orchestration by Peter Alexander, you'll be provided with the Professional Mentor free of charge. You'll need to subscribe to the Naxos Music Library ($14.95). 

The Planets by Holst - Dover Edition (available from Amazon)
Mozart Symphony 39 - Dover Edition (available from Amazon)

TO REGISTER/TO ORDER NAXOS MUSIC LIBRARY
I need to have a class list of who's participating so far.
http://www.truespec.com/contact_us.php

WHAT WILL BE COVERED - RECAP
This is a recap of what's been discussed in the thread, "How Much Orchestration Can You REALLY Teach in Just One Semester?"

THE END RESULT
At the end of the 13 or so weeks, you'll have created 16 or so solo works for each major instrument of the orchestra, giving you a starting porffolio to gain both performances of your work, and to start your own publishing company which you can set up and register with ASCAP or BMI. 

You'll also have demo CD of all your compositions.

HOW TAUGHT
This is an online instrumentation class with the professional emphasis of recording what you write. Followng the Professional Mentor, each week, you'll study one instrument and then write a 2-minute piece for that instrument. Each piece will have specific articulations that must be covered in the work. Using the Professional Mentor and the Naxos Music Library, folders will be set up with pieces separate from the book examples to listen to as to how other composers have written solo works for that instrument. 

Part of your weekly assignment is to listen to those works (minimum of 1). The piece will be written down with articulation marks and dynamics, as if it were going to be performed "live" in class. Using whatever sample libraries you have available, you'll record your work with the dynamics and articulations from your work, save as an MP3, and upload to a designated FTP site. Class members will then download the work, listen to it, and then, positively critique it. 

Each work is for solo instrument and accompaniment. The accompaniment can be either a piano or string quartet. NO ambient samples or musical effects can be used.

You'll set up a Google spreadsheet for yourself at 
http://www.google.com/google-d-s/tour1.html (unless you already own Excel or something comparable). 

For recording your work, part of your weekly assignment is to go through your samples, and catalog the specific articulations you have and DON'T have! Part of the assignment is to determine how well your samples handle single, double and triple tongueings (aka repeated notes) up to the specific tempos listed as possible in Professional Orchestration. This is for you and your libraries only.

Here's what you'll write for:

Flute
Oboe
Clarinet
Bassoon
French Horn

Woodwind Ensemble (no piano or string quartet)

Trumpet
Trombone
Tuba

Brass Ensemble (no piano or string quartet)

Violin
Viola
Cello
Bass

String Ensemble or String Quintet (no piano)

Full Orchestral Work (an orchestration of one of your solo pieces): 1 Flt, 1 Oboe, 1 Clar, 1 Bassoon, 2 FH, 2 Trumpets, 2 Trombones, Tuba, Strings.

NOT YOUR GRANDFATHER'S ORCHESTRATION CLASS
What's different from our approach here on VI- Control vs. a traditional academic class is that all us already write, and all of us already have sample libraries. 

The course will emphasize our working reality of having to either write for "live" or make sampled "sound live." 

POST CLASS
I'll make arrangements for a lab with a recording engineer who specializes in recording for live orchestra. More on this later.

FOLLOW UP CLASS
Once we've completed this class, you have the option of doing Class II which would be either Professional Orchestration Volume 2A and 2B (Orchestrating the Melody Within Each Orchestral Section: Strings, Woods and Brass) or Writing For Strings Level 1, which is a one-semester indepth focus.

COST
The cost is free provided you have Professional Orchestration Volume 1. 
http://www.truespec.com/professional-orchestration-volume-p-596.html (http://www.truespec.com/professional-or ... p-596.html)


A SERIOUS RECOMMENDATION
I want each of you participating to look around and find a local symphony orchestra who has concerts. This can be a high school, college, regional or major symphony. But the idea here is for you to get out from behind the computer to hear and meet musicians. Network! Build contacts! Remember: No composer, no solo works!

WHAT INFORMATION I NEED
Using the contact form above, please list for me what orchestral sample libraries you currently have and your present studio setup. 

I'll compile this information and send it to each registered person. This way, we'll have the basis for creating a better support group.

Thanks, folks!!!!

Peter Alexander


----------



## JonFairhurst (Nov 9, 2006)

I've ordered the materials and signed up - and I'm really looking forward to the class.

Thanks for organizing this Peter - and happy anniversary!

-JF


----------



## sbkp (Nov 9, 2006)

/me jumps in with both feet.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 9, 2006)

Great idea!

Best of luck with this Peter

Craig


----------



## synthetic (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to this class. Thank you so much for doing this.


----------



## synthetic (Nov 9, 2006)

I can't find the Mozart Symphony 39, Dover Edition on Amazon. Does anyone have a link, or does Truespec sell it?


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 9, 2006)

Elfen @ Thu Nov 09 said:


> I'm in if there is still some place. The only thing that worries me is the holidays week for the schedule, but I'll try to figured it out.



I'll work with as many who show up. 

don't worry about the holidays, I'm not a TOTAL masochist...


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 9, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Nov 09 said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Best of luck with this Peter
> 
> Craig



Thanks, Craig!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 9, 2006)

synthetic @ Thu Nov 09 said:


> I can't find the Mozart Symphony 39, Dover Edition on Amazon. Does anyone have a link, or does Truespec sell it?



Go to Amazon.com and type this ISBN into the search engine: 048623052X


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 9, 2006)

mm @ Thu Nov 09 said:


> Peter,
> 
> I'd really like to participate in the course, but unfortunately it isn't going to work out with my schedule this time around. Is there any chance you might offer it again sometime next year?
> 
> ...



If everyone finishes, yes.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 9, 2006)

synthetic @ Thu Nov 09 said:


> I'm really looking forward to this class. Thank you so much for doing this.



You're very welcome!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 9, 2006)

Thanks for offering this on VI, Peter!

When in discussion with Peter on how to implement this, we agreed on offering this course here at VI online in a private section of the forum. 

If you would like to register for the free online 13 week course, here's what you do:


PM Peter Alexander and let him that you want to participate in this;
He'll activate your membership manually and show you where to find the class;
Last step - participate and have fun learning!

Personally I think its very awesome that Peter is offering this on VI. Learning and implementing enlightened techniques in orchestration is one of the key component to getting better realism out of midi mockups in my opinion. In fact when I've interviewed several of the composers highlighted on Virtual Instruments Magazine, it seems to be the consensus that writing and orchestration seems to be the tie breaker when samples are getting better and better these days.

Enjoy your new, free, and informative Online Orchestration Class!


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 9, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Nov 09 said:


> Thanks for offering this on VI, Peter!
> 
> When in discussion with Peter on how to implement this, we agreed on offering this course here at VI online in a private section of the forum.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Frederick! And thanks, guys, for wanting this. 

Meanwhile, in the post that started this thread, I gave some starting instructions:

TO REGISTER
I need to have a class list of who's participating so far. Please include what sample libraries you have TODAY.
http://www.truespec.com/contact_us.php 

COST 
The cost is free provided you have Professional Orchestration Volume 1 
http://www.truespec.com/professional-orchestration-volume-p-596.html (http://www.truespec.com/professional-or ... p-596.html)

OR!

MY Revised Rimsky-Korsakov's Principles of Orchestration (no one else's!), copyright date 1993, 875 pages.

If you didn't subscribe to the Naxos Music Library, use the contact form above and leave your telephone number. The cost is $14.95.

Around Thanksgiving, I'll make available the Professional Mentor workbook and syllabus at no charge.

LAST REGISTRATION DATE
December 10th. After December 10th, the class is closed until Spring.

8 GVI WINNERS
Tascam is helping to sponsor this class. In January, we will draw names and 8 people will receive a free copy of Tascam's new GVI.


----------



## mm (Nov 11, 2006)

Peter Alexander @ Thu Nov 09 said:


> mm @ Thu Nov 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Peter,
> ...



Alright guys, I'm counting on you! You've all got to finish so Peter continues to run the course in the future! 

Matthew


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 11, 2006)

That's correct. Participation this round will determine whether or not there are any future online orchestration classes.


----------



## Full Motion Audio (Nov 14, 2006)

This is a great idea. I'm in!


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 15, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## wlbwlb (Nov 16, 2006)

Sounds great, Peter! Sign me up!

I have the Alexander U. Writing for Strings CDs and Vol. 1 of the Revised Rimsky Principles of Orch, but I gather that the course text is a new publication and that I should purchase it and download the PDF files. Am I right about this? Also, I'm already a subscriber to the Naxos site, so I don't have to resubscribe, do I?

Bill B.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 16, 2006)

wlbwlb @ Thu Nov 16 said:


> Sounds great, Peter! Sign me up!
> 
> I have the Alexander U. Writing for Strings CDs and Vol. 1 of the Revised Rimsky Principles of Orch, but I gather that the course text is a new publication and that I should purchase it and download the PDF files. Am I right about this? Also, I'm already a subscriber to the Naxos site, so I don't have to resubscribe, do I?
> 
> Bill B.



Bill, all of your questions are answered in the first post. Please read that. 

I don't know which version you have of NML. If you got it from us, you're good. If you have a separate subscription, it's a bit of a problem because I have playlists I'm creating that you can't access, and with a class of this size, I just can't even begin to attempt to track various subscriptions and e-mail accordingly, especially when we have students from literally around the world.

Since the mimimum value of this class at a state school would $125 per credit hour, and this class is the equal of 4 credit hours, I would really appreciate your getting the $14.95 version from us, unless, of course, you got it from us in the first place. 

Thanks for your support and understanding.

Peter


----------



## Moonchilde (Nov 16, 2006)

How do we do the classes? Are they streamed over the internet?


----------



## Robert Farrell (Nov 16, 2006)

Glad to be a part of this scene. Looking forward to the class.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Nov 16, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Thu Nov 09 said:


> Thanks for offering this on VI, Peter!
> 
> When in discussion with Peter on how to implement this, we agreed on offering this course here at VI online in a private section of the forum.



I wish Peter and you would reconsider and make it possible for us who are not participating to follow the class. It would draw new visitors to VI and it would be a way for Peter to show the quality of his work to a larger audience. Not that outsiders should be able to post, but it would be great to be able to follow the class in the audience so to speak.


----------



## Moonchilde (Nov 16, 2006)

Some of us still don't know exactly how this class works. 

1. We buy the book.

2. We buy the Naxos library

3. ???? <-- need help here!

Even over at the EW forum some are asking how it works.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Nov 16, 2006)

Hans Adamson @ Thu Nov 16 said:


> I wish Peter and you would reconsider and make it possible for us who are not participating to follow the class...


It's certainly Peter's call, but one concern that I would have is that we will be submitting our work for criticism by others in the class. Some may feel intimidated and not want their work in progress widely shared. Certainly, we don't want non-participants to post, as not all critiques in open forums are constructive.

As a student, I prefer the class to be private, but will participate in either case. Hopefully those who are intereted can find a way to fit it into their schedules and join.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 16, 2006)

Moonchilde @ Thu Nov 16 said:


> Some of us still don't know exactly how this class works.
> 
> 1. We buy the book.
> 
> ...



I thought I clearly explained this in the FIRST POST in this thread.

1) You register here at VI-Control as a forum member.

2) You order Professional Orchestration Volume 1 which comes with the Naxos Music Library and Professional Mentor.

3) You order two scores from Amazon: The Planets by Holst and Mozart #39. Both are low cost Dover Publications.

4) Using the Professional Mentor as a workbook/syllabus, you will have weekly writing and listening assignments. You will write at least one 2-minute work per week, record it, turn it into an MP3 and make it available for listening and critique.

I'm sorry if this wasn't more clear.

PA


----------



## Moonchilde (Nov 16, 2006)

So this is basically book and self study, with online critique? I think I got it now. 

I read through the FIRST POST, and no where was it mentioned what type of class and study it would be. I didn't know it would revolve around books, or streamed video of an instructor teaching, or who knows what. Thanks for the clarification. The Professional Mentor was mentioned, but what was it? A book? A video disc with recorded class lecture? Access to a private online site? A mail order teacher, shipped in a box to your door step? 

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Nov 16, 2006)

Moonchilde @ Thu Nov 16 said:


> So this is basically book and self study, with online critique? I think I got it now.


I assume that we will also discuss the text, ask questions and such. It should be very interactive.

Peter has already pointed us to some musical examples available on Naxos. I assume that he will continue to offer this kind of guidance.

So, it's not a linear lecture, but it's not limited to self-study and critique either.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Nov 16, 2006)

Moonchilde @ Thu Nov 16 said:


> So this is basically book and self study, with online critique? I think I got it now.
> 
> I read through the FIRST POST, and no where was it mentioned what type of class and study it would be. I didn't know it would revolve around books, or streamed video of an instructor teaching, or who knows what. Thanks for the clarification. The Professional Mentor was mentioned, but what was it? A book? A video disc with recorded class lecture? Access to a private online site? A mail order teacher, shipped in a box to your door step?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.



Well, let me clarify some more. Theò—7   JE!—7   JE"—7   JE#—7   JE$—7   JE%—7   JE&—7   JE'—7   JE(—7   JE)—7   JE*—7   JE+—7   JE,—7   JE-—7   JE.—7   JE/—7   JE0—7   JE1—7   JE2—7   JE3—7   JE4—7   JE5—7   JE6—7   JE7—7   JE8—7   JE9—7   JE:—7   JE;—7   JE<—7   JE=—7   JE>—7   JE?—


----------



## billval3 (Nov 19, 2006)

Peter,

I want to take the class, but I'm a little concerned about the accompaniment part. I think I could write some decent solo pieces, but I'm not so sure about writing a piano or string quartet accompaniment for each one.

Any thoughts?


----------

